# Mother cat teaching baby to use cat flap



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Bellbird (Oct 28, 2021)

That is just beautiful, thanks for posting


----------



## Oldntired (Oct 28, 2021)

So sweet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2021)

High step for that baby.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 28, 2021)

Oh!  I love kitties!


----------



## Shero (Oct 28, 2021)

Paco, that is so cute


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 28, 2021)

What a good mum, she is so patient, thank you


----------

